# Larenim Mineral Makeup



## sigwing (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.larenim.com

I bought some of these eyeshadows at a health food store today & love the colors I got. The price is good, too. I just bought 4 of the eyeshadows, at least so far.

The website has a section where you can order samples, and they have a range of concealers and blushes & other things, too.

Someone moved this when I posted it as a new topic last night, so I'm not going to mention any specific products in particular this time.  I wanted to call attention to it as another line of mineral makeup maybe no one had heard of before.  I hadn't before I found them yesterday & decided to search on the internet for the brand.


----------



## user3 (Feb 18, 2006)

How do like the eyeshadows? Also which colors did you get?

Crystal mirage looks so pretty on the site!


----------



## sigwing (Feb 18, 2006)

I got Ethereal, which is a really nice matte sort of pinkish nude shade, and I've tried it on, actually brushed on last night over the Paint & Pigment mix I had on yesterday, and this morning I had no creases but actually have no idea how the colors all blended or if some wiped off onto my pillow or what.  So it wasn't a very good test! *lol*

I also got Devil's food, a nice matte brown, Loco Cocoa, a cocoa brown matte, and Purple Haze, a matte muted purple.  I was tempted by a few others and might go back to see the testers.  I was tempted by Taboo and Witches Brew, which were frosty shades.  I wish the website was a little more clear on the finishes, because you can't tell very well, and I remember seeing also one of the blue shades that had an iridescent gold/green cast to it that I thought all the Parrot fans here would really like.

I feel that the quality of this brand, at least in the eyeshadows, is excellent...and $8.99 is a nice price tag, too.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh I am going to have to try these!

Thanks so much!


----------



## maandusa (Mar 5, 2006)

i just started using Larenim foundation and i prefer it over Bare Escentuals. the selection of the line at my local health food store is very limited, but i just ordered a ton of samples -- a blush, bronzer, a couple of foundation-type products (mineral silk, porcelain glo, a highlighter, a couple of concealers, etc) and such. i love that the sample sizes are available (and shipping on orders over $25 is free!).

i also recently saw a line called Emani at a local beauty supply store -- and it looked like MAC and Bare Escentuals had a baby -- a WIDE WIDE WIDE color selection (including glitter) from neutral to crazybright, and all mineral. i haven't tried that line yet, though, because i'm just so loving the Larenim right now.


----------



## sigwing (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maandusa* 
_i also recently saw a line called Emani at a local beauty supply store -- and it looked like MAC and Bare Escentuals had a baby -- a WIDE WIDE WIDE color selection (including glitter) from neutral to crazybright, and all mineral. i haven't tried that line yet, though, because i'm just so loving the Larenim right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW!  You know some of us are going to need to find out more about this one, too!

I'm going to order a bunch of samples myself from the Larenim.  There's definitely a couple blushers and bronzer I want to try, besides several more of the eyeshadows.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

i ordered heavenly skies sample (didn't care much for it), and pink divinity sample (this i LOVE!!!) its such a pretty pink and can be used as eyeshadow, blush, or lipstick (if mixed with a clear gloss). im going to place another order for a regular size of the pink divinity.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maandusa* 
_i just started using Larenim foundation and i prefer it over Bare Escentuals. the selection of the line at my local health food store is very limited, but i just ordered a ton of samples -- a blush, bronzer, a couple of foundation-type products (mineral silk, porcelain glo, a highlighter, a couple of concealers, etc) and such. i love that the sample sizes are available (and shipping on orders over $25 is free!).

i also recently saw a line called Emani at a local beauty supply store -- and it looked like MAC and Bare Escentuals had a baby -- a WIDE WIDE WIDE color selection (including glitter) from neutral to crazybright, and all mineral. i haven't tried that line yet, though, because i'm just so loving the Larenim right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I saw the Emani at a local beauty supply store too and hadn't heard much about it...has anyone tried that line?


----------



## jusgreen (Sep 9, 2006)

I love Larinem (Mineral) foundation!  I also have Pure Luxe, Everyday Minerals and SunCat's Natural Minerals(I use her nighttime minerals, they have silk in them) .  I mix and match.  I did not have good luck with BE, it made my face itch and I could 'feel' the make-up on my face.

Everyday minerals will give you a 5 piece sampler (very generous) for free.  Just pay the $3.50 shipping.  You get 3 foundation choices, 1 blush choice and 1 concealer/veil choice.  You can also get a second sampler to get different shades.

Whatever blush I choose for the day, I also apply that to my lips and then use lip gloss over.  I use Mary Kay lip gloss, it has a healing agent in it.  Petroleum and mineral products are not good for skin/lips.  They are difficult to remove (not water soluble) and they do not allow natural moisture in.  Vegetable glycerin makes an excellant lip cover, especially at bedtime!  Glycerin is a natural humectant that draws moisture to it.  You can also use several drops in shampoo or conditioner, for extra moisture and it helps with natural shine.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh...my...gawd... I think I'm in love.
I usually don't use mineral make-up but I love their eyeshadows XD
They're way intense (see my fotd, used 14 Karat Angel as a liner). I think they're as pigmented as MAC pigments, but they're trickier to spread because they're finer.

I buy mine in Whole Foods and they have all the shadows. None of the weirder stuff though, like Goth Collection. I recently bought Pallor (a white foundation) and it looks way natural. Not chalky at all. 
The delivery way way quick too.

(Larenim Website)


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

i love Larenim pressed foundation too! it so good on my skin..this is my HG..aside from the fact that it's mess free and can be brought anywhere, it doesnt make my skin itch and its also good for ily skin gals like me coz it controls shine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really? their e/s are good? i'll check them out!


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have some of their eyeshadows that I posted in the random swatches thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/r...ml#post1981066

I absolutely love them!


----------

